# Test Cyp + DMZ Cycle... HELP!!



## WILL_I_AM (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm wanting to begin a cycle based on Super DMZ and Test Cyp to bulk up a little with lean muscle and increase strength.

I want to begin in mid December. Staying safe and healthy with great results is my focus, mainly safe!

Here is the cycle I'm considering:

Weeks 1-8: Test Cyp 250mg every Monday and Thursday
Weeks 1-4: Super-DMZ 2.0 1 cap daily

Week 9: Wait 7 days to begin PCT

Weeks 10-13: 40/40/20/20 mg Nolvadex
Weeks 10-13: BLR Rebirth / ED
Weeks 10-13: Activate Xtreme / ED

Full Cycle Supplements:

LGI Damage Control - 4 Caps / ED
Fish Oil 4 caps a day
Multi-vitamin / ED
Vitamin C 3g / ED
Creatine 2.5g / Before & After Training
Vitamin D 5000iu / ED
Boron Citrate 6mg / ED

1.) Any major issues or suggestions that need to be addressed?

2.) Is the DMZ better first 4 weeks or the last 4 weeks? And is 1 Cap beneficial at all, scared 2 would be hard on the liver because I hear it's pretty harsh?

3.) Should I get any on cycle support supplements or take an ai while on cycle? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 21, 2015)

1.) I think your plan looks good

2.) I say 1st 4 weeks, good kick start while the cyp builds up to full strength

3.) I think this depends on age, if you are under 30yrs of age you should be fine without AI, if over I would use Aromasin 12.5 - 25 mg eod.


----------

